
AI healthtech firm Qure.ai bags $16m in Sequoia-led round - nubela
https://sharedhere.com/thread/view/mm8Fxyp6ckf2LuSfX7djQa
======
nubela
Headquartered in Mumbia, the startup aims to make healthcare more accessible
and affordable through the use of AI, with a focus on radiology. It uses AI to
enhance the imaging accuracy and provide automated interpretations of exams,
such as X-rays and CT and MRI scans

